# Maße A-Line 2011



## gummikopf (6. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute!

habe neulich ein wunderbares Norco A-Line erworben.
Bin bis jetzt leider noch unbeholfen was die Maße für Sattelstütze
und Sattelklemme angehen. Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand weiterhelfen. 
Die Innenlagerbreite müsste ja 83mm sein wenn ich mich nicht täusche oder!?


Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## O-Ranger (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo gummikopf

Der Stützendurchmesser ist wie bei den meisten Norco Bikes 30.9. Die Sattelklemme beträgt somit 34.9mm
Die Innenlagerbreite beträgt 73mm.

Hier noch der Link zur Norco Seite: 
http://www.norco.com/archives/2011/?id=a-line

Viel Spass

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (8. Februar 2012)

das stimmt leider gar nicht!

Sattelstütze ist 27,2  
Sattelklemme ist 31,8 und das 
Tretlager ist 83mm!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## O-Ranger (14. Februar 2012)

Habe zur Klärung bei Norco direkt nachgefragt. Hier die Antwort:

For the 2011 Aline  the seatpost and seatpost clamp should be a 30.9 post with a 34.9 seatpost clamp and a 68 mm BB shell.

Ride on

Andi


----------



## gummikopf (14. Februar 2012)

Ich danke dir!


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Februar 2012)

O-Ranger schrieb:


> Habe zur Klärung bei Norco direkt nachgefragt. Hier die Antwort:
> 
> For the 2011 Aline  the seatpost and seatpost clamp should be a 30.9 post with a 34.9 seatpost clamp and a 68 mm BB shell.
> 
> ...



ok, sorry, ich bin vom 2011 Team DH ausgegangen das ich hatte, mir war nicht bewusst dass es beim A-Line Änderungen dazu gibt. Man(n) lernt nie aus!


----------

